# Heretic's Vote: Best BL 40K Author?



## Brother Subtle

In our subsection in a couple of threads ive noticed a bit of 'so and so is a better writer than so and so'... Lets put this to the test once and for all, lets find out who we think is the BL's best 40K author. I went to the BL website for the list so if im missing someone... blame BL, not me. Note: this is for 40K authors only, if you have a love for a warhammer author, i give you permission to praise your love in the warhammer subsection, or... create your own poll for warhammer authors. I have added an 'others' option in case i have missed anyone! if so, choose this option and post who and why. If you have a top 3 or 5 or even 10, thats fine, let us know in a post. but for all intensive purposes, this is a vote for the BEST author, not authors. so you can only vote 1 - your all time favourite.

Order of authors is as appears on the BL website here:
http://www.blacklibrary.com/Authors

* For me, it's Brother Subtle's Top 5:

1. Dan Abnett - Sir Dan, Dan the Man. Call him what you will, he sets the benchmark as far as 40k fiction goes. Just thinking about the first time i read Horus Rising or the Esienhorn Omnibus makes me wish i could read them for the first time again they are that good.
2. Graham McNeill - 2nd only to Abnett, and not by much. Ultramarines series aside (wasnt keen on this), ive loved pretty much everything he's written. Like Abnett, his writing seems more 'mature and grown up' than other BL writers.
3. William King - My first 40K novel was Space Wolf, so King has a special place in my heart. This man could use 2 pages to describe a scene and it really felt like i was in every scene right there next to the character. Wish he'd come back!
4. James Swallow - Duffed up the Blood Angels 'Dues' books, but with Flight of the Eisenstein and Nemesis. He's made a good comeback.
5. Simon Suprrier/Aaron Dembski-Bowden/Anthony Reynolds - couldnt split these guys. all of excellent Chaos Space Marine writing calibre.


----------



## Hired Goon

I'd say; 1 Graham Mc Neil. His stories captivate me. I have yet to read something by him I didn't love
2 Dan Abnett. He's the man. Storries are great and his style of writing would put him ahead of Mc Neil in my list if not for Fulgrim. 
3 James Swallow. I enjoy how James writes. Gripping, can't put his books down cuz i wanna read what happens next.


----------



## darkreever

My top dog of them all has been, and likely always will be, Mr. Abnett. Eisenhorn is the reason I'm as into the books and fluff as I am, no other author for BL has created anything that has come close to rivaling that for me.

After him, its generally a toss up, likely with McNeil taking second, Spurrier and King fighting over third and fourth, Lightner hitting up five, ADB getting my six spot, Swallow in there at number seven, Mitchell claiming eight, and Yeoval and Watson dueling for nine and ten (Though Yeovel more so for the vampire Genevieve and therefore not a 40k novel.)


----------



## ckcrawford

I went

1. Graham McNeill though I think that book _The Chapter's Due_ might have been the worst 40k novel i ever read. Got to give him credit for _Fulgrim, A Thousand Sons_, and Honsou's character, even though it did extend to the Ultramarines series.

2. Ben Counter. I thought he totally screwed up when writing Heresy novels, but I did like _Soul Drinkers series, and Hammer of Daemons._

3. Dan Abnett. I really enjoyed _Horus Rising_ the most out of the first three Heresy Novels, as I thought Dan Abnett made Loken's character and apearence the best out of the three. Wasn't a big fan of _Legion_ but I was looking forward to _Prospero Burns_.

4. Aaron Dembski-Bowden. I like his portrayel of his chaos character in _Soul Hunter_. As I am more interested in the chaos legion's aspect more than the loyalist I'm further interested in his work, especially in how he defends the Word Bearer's in the threads. Which is pretty hard especially with how a lot of people see them as probably the legion with the whimpiest primarch. So I'm looking forward to his work in November.

5. Gav Thorpe. I liked _Path of the Warrior_ and _Angels of Darkness_. My biggest disapointment with him is the work he didn't do and I thought he could have done a good job on... Mainly, the Dark Angels series in the Heresy. I thought the way it was written just made it the biggest disapointment so far in the Heresy as it revolves around arguably the most mysterious chapter. The mystery and secrets of the Dark Angels I liked the best portrayed was in _Angels of Darkness_ so I just thought it was too bad that neither reflected one another.


----------



## Baron Spikey

No.1- for me it has to be Mr.Abnett, I think the Saint story arc in his Gaunt's Ghost series is one of my favourite arcs in any publication, not just BL.

2- Graham McNeill with Storm of Iron, the Ultramarine series, and the awesomeness of A Thousand Sons/Fulgrim/False Gods means that it will take a herculean effort to surplant him from his perpetual silver medal slot in my opinion (I doubt there's any way another author could kick Dan off the top spot).

3- Sandy Mitchell, adds a dose of much needed humour to a universe that often becomes mired in its own grimness, but never to the point of ridiculousness.

4- Aaron Dembski-Bowden, I don't think he's put a foot wrong but with only 3 published novels he still has a lot to prove before I can utter his name in the same breath as Abnett & McNeill.

(If this was a BL authors poll rather than a 40k BL one then ADB would be pushed down to joint 5th with Nathan Long by Gav Thorpe)


----------



## Boganius Maximal

I had to run with Sandy Mitchell as my favourite as I love the unique way hes written the Cain novels and they appeal to my sense of humour. The rest of the authors Ive read I thoroughly enjoy other than Ian Watson, who completely fornicated the Inquisition War series. Bad, bad, bad, bad, bad


----------



## Brother Subtle

wasn't Ian Watson VERY early 40k fiction? you can forgive him for not getting his fluff spot on considering much of it hadn't been invented yet! He had to invent a lot of it himself!


----------



## Deathscythe4722

Dan Abnett! YEEEAAAAAH!

Eisenhorn and Gaunt are full of win and awesome.

Ravenor...well....we all have off days.


----------



## turel2

Mr Abnett is the best!


----------



## Boganius Maximal

Brother Subtle said:


> wasn't Ian Watson VERY early 40k fiction? you can forgive him for not getting his fluff spot on considering much of it hadn't been invented yet! He had to invent a lot of it himself!


Wasnt anything to do with fluff. Just plain didnt enjoy the book. I read it a couple of years ago and was still quite a naive 40K reader so I might read it again and see if its improved


----------



## World Eater XII

I had to go with the Mcneil: Storm of iron, ultramarines series and the almighty thousands sons.

They just win me over!


----------



## Vaz

Bill King. Everything he's done, I've loved, which is more than I can say for Dan Abnett (never got into Last Chancers - I still think Gaunt is a knob), having only enjoyed Double Eagle, or whatever that was. Neither am I that keen on the Horus Heresy.

If I could choose two though, Gordon Rennie is a damn close second, just from the three novels of his I've read - Execution Hour, it's sequel Shadowpoint, and Zavant. Plus, he's working on the Highlander Game, and did the original Killzone script =). 

1. Bill King (Gotrek)
2. Gordon Rennie (Leoten Semper)
3. Jack Yeovil (Genevieve)
4. Robert Earl (Florin D'Artaud)
5. Mike Lee (Nagash)

Yes. I generally detest 40K Fiction in preference to Warhammer. I know it's 40K Author. But when I've not "really" got a favourite 40K author, with the exception of Bill King, (although I prefer Gotrek+Felix), and Rennie.

None of this "suddenly magic lol" in a world where it's meant to be as rare as it's deadly.


----------



## Lord of the Night

1. Aaron Dembski-Bowden, the _Night Lords_ series is my favourite series and his ideas for future series are all excellent in my book, Grey Knights, Black Legion, the wars in the Eye of Terror. He may not have many books under his belt but their all winners.

2. Graham McNeill, a New York Times bestseller, winner of the David Gemmell legend award and he deserved both. The very first BL novel I ever bought was _Fulgrim_ and I was immediately hooked. _A Thousand Sons_ is the best HH novel and his _Ultramarines_ series was the first omnibus I ever bought. (Note, if fantasy were involved then C.L Werner would have this spot and McNeill would be third.)

3. Anthony Reynolds, ive only read his _Word Bearers_ series buts its more then enough to make him one of my favourites. I just really hope that Marduk and the 34th Host will return one day. And his portrayal of Dark Eldar was the best in all of Black Library, he MUST write about them one day, give them the series they deserve!.

4. Sandy Mitchell, I really think that Sandy is the only writer in BL who can put so much dark humour into a book without making it gruesome, and create such comical characters that aren't bumbling villains. _Ciaphas Cain_ is my favourite IG series, _Gaunt's Ghosts_ just isn't as good to me, and the _Dark Heresy_ series is a nice look at the Inquisition. Its great to see that Cain's exploits aren't over yet and looking forward to the next Cain book, _The Emperor's Finest_, which will be my first hardback BL novel.

5. Ben Counter, though he may have gotten some negative press with _Battle for the Abyss_ I really like the _Soul Drinkers_ and _Grey Knights_ series. Plus _Daemon World_ is still one of my favourites today, a bit more fantasy then 40k but it was excellently done and its a shame that its just a stand-alone novel. An Arguleon Veq series would be a dream.


Shocking I know, im the only one here who doesn't have Dan Abnett in his favourites. He is good but I prefer other authors to his style, Abnett's _Gaunt's Ghosts_ series is very good and I do like it but I prefer _Ciaphas Cain_. He is good but I prefer the others, I suppose because im more interested in Space Marines then Imperial Guard. That said however I will admit that _Eisenhorn_ and _Malus Darkblade_ are two of my favourites, and that even though he isn't in my top five Dan Abnett, and Graham McNeill, are the only two men who could write the Siege of Terra when its time comes. If I were an editor I would entrust that to nobody else, though ADB would be a candidate once he has written more.

If Fantasy were taken into account then C.L Werner would be my 2nd favourite. I love his _Thanquol and Boneripper_ novels, they are my favourite of all fantasy series, not just Warhammer, and his _Brunner the Bounty Hunter_ is gritty and grim and great. Just wish he could write more about the Chaos Wastes, get the Slaanesh and Tzeentch books to complete the series, that way they'll make an omnibus and re-release _Palace of the Plague Lord_ and _Blood for the Blood God!_.


----------



## dark angel

1) Dan Abnett. His abilities to weave a tale which totally immerses you, which makes you care for his usually vast cast of characters, is one of the best. He is hit-or-miss in my eyes however. For example I utterly loathed Legion and will never read Eisenhorn or Ravenor due to the way they are wrote, but Brothers of the Snake and the Ghosts are probably some of my favourite books which I have thus far, and probably will ever, read.

2) Nick Kyme. This man is purely amazing in my eyes. His Salamanders surpass any of the other series’ which are in similar states and in some ways the older ones. His large vocabulary never seems to get repetitive which is nice to see. He can create a lividly evocative history for his Marines which he shows in dream-esque flashback. However he manages to keep a mysterious feel to it and still his characters have somewhat alluded it. I cannot help but to feel vivacious when reading his battle scenes but the interterm’s between these can be sometimes….Boring. 

3) Anthony Reynolds. Reynolds, has shown us the best depiction of Chaos Marines. Despite the Marines not being the best described or coolest (That falls to the Dragon Warriors of Kyme.) they are the brutal monsters which I have always hoped them to be. They are slaughterers, pillagers and conquerors. Sadly I have yet to have a chance to read his Fantasy work, which I have no doubt will be amazing when it is finally re-released. The Words Bearers will hopefully be followed up by more books, I don’t want to be left with a cliffhanger!

As you can see that is only my top three. And in all honesty, they are the only ones (Bar the Heresy.) which I think have a series’ (Or more..) worth following. Many of the other authors are simply bland in my opinion and there is very few which I like atm. Both Kyme and Reynolds should definitely get their own chance at the Heresy, in fact I think that Kyme could pull off the Siege of Terra like no other author possibly could. Hopefully with the release of Fall of Damnos, his fan base will be solidified further.


----------



## Shadow Walker

1. Dan Abnett - mainly for Titanicus [best BL book ever] and Legion. His books are most professionaly written and he can create most awesome characters. 
2. Graham McNeill - mainly for The Thousand Sons and Mechanicum.
3. Aaron Dembski-Bowden - for Helsreach. most promising new author/Gav Thorpe - for Path of the Warrior.


----------



## The_Inquisitor

Dan Abnett....no other BL author has produced so many consistently good serial series'. Eisenhorn, Ravenor, Gaunts Ghosts......I hope to see more of the Iron Snakes in the future.

L.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

I've got to side with Master Abnett for this one... Sorry Aaron...

lol i call him "Master" Abnett because anything less prestigious would be an insult. 

CP


----------



## the.alleycat.uk

Based on what i've read, and the qualifier being books I read over doing other things...

Dan Abnett - Loved Eisenhorn years back and Legion is my fav HH book.

Aaron Dembski Bowden - Soul Hunter had me caught, read in more or less one sitting. Hellsreach less so but still a fine book [particularly the storm trooper, and the difference in ethos between the two chapters]

Gav Thorpe - Really for Angel of Darkness which is cracking


----------



## Baron Spikey

dark angel said:


> Nick Kyme. This man is purely amazing in my eyes. His Salamanders surpass any of the other series’ which are in similar states and in some ways the older ones. His large vocabulary never seems to get repetitive which is nice to see. He can create a lividly evocative history for his Marines which he shows in dream-esque flashback. However he manages to keep a mysterious feel to it and still his characters have somewhat alluded it. I cannot help but to feel vivacious when reading his battle scenes but the interterm’s between these can be sometimes….Boring.
> 
> Both Kyme and Reynolds should definitely get their own chance at the Heresy, in fact I think that Kyme could pull off the Siege of Terra like no other author possibly could. Hopefully with the release of Fall of Damnos, his fan base will be solidified further.


See I feel like I'm missing something crucial here, I thought _Salamander_ was ok, a good time waster but nothing special and I wasn't impressed with the Salamander short stories.

If anyone other than Abnett or McNeill does the Siege of Terra I'll throw the mother of all hissy fits- for such an important event, the culmination of such a successful series the Black Library need to use their 'A'-team not the B-class reserves like Kyme.


----------



## forkmaster

I rathar stay out of this as I havent read the work of every author in the BL library. 2, I would pretty much be dragged along the popularity flow of either Abnett, ADB, Swallow or Mcneill.


----------



## ckcrawford

Speaking of Space Marine novels, Andy Hoare and his take in the White Scars was pretty good in that short story, I hope he continues it. That could probably be the best intro to a "space marine novel" I ever read.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

I went with Abnett. When I thought about it, some of my favourite BL novels are by him. _Titanicus, Mechanicum, Double Eagle_(fully deserves a sequel) and the Gaunt's Ghosts books are excellent, and while I know it's meant to be only 40k material, I can't ignore the likes of the Darkblade books and _Hammers of Ulric._ While there are are better books by other authors, he consistantly produces quality work.


----------



## Serpion5

I haven`t read from all of their works, but my vote goes to Graham McNeill. I thoroughly enjoyed the UM series as well as his contributions to the Heresy series. 

Honourable mentions to Abnett, Mitchel and Thorpe. Sorry, but no other names have stuck with me. Keeping in mind, I don`t read as much as some of you.


----------



## bobss

I believe _Mechanicum_ was written by Graham McNeill; despite not having read the novel, myself. 

Dan Abnett is essentially the Lord. His style is both intruiging, deep and amusing- really, it is masterful. McNeill, could be -as I like to think- his Lieutenant. He is also an incredible author, with some terrific titles to his name, but is not as rounded as Abnett, to me.

I voted for Thorpe. His style is very elegant, thought-provocking and tragic. AD-B is a consideration, too, but aside from the fun and amusement his works provide I haven't read anything quite so... deep, from him, either. Too me, a strong way to gauge a novels strength is its impact upon you. Thorpe's Sundering works truly achieved this, although I am a sucker for Shakespeare-esque tragedy, but aside from the occassional giggle at Andrej, I couldn't say the same for anyone else.

So yes, I agree with Vaz. I much preffer Fantasy fiction; I feel it is more enthralling and hooks the reader in far better. Of course, 40k wields some colossal series: The Horus Heresy, Gaunt's Ghosts etc, but Fantasy -especially heralded by interesting authors such as Long, Werner, Lee and of course Thorpe and McNeill- is increasing in quality, rapidly.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

speaking of Fantasy fiction. I may have become a convert. My review of Bloodborn over in BL Book Reviews clearly shows that i am definitely interested. I think that Nathan Long is definitely my favorite Fantasy writer after that book.

CP


----------



## Turkeyspit

I had to go with ADB simply because of all the writers there, he was the one that had the most "this book rocks" impact for me. I've read stuff from everyone on that list, but of ADB, I've only read Helsreach and Soul Hunter, and as far as I am concerned, he is 2/2, or at a 100% awesome ratio.

While I have enjoyed books by Dan Abnett and Graham McNeill, I've also read books by them that I didn't enjoy.

So, for the purposes of this survey, ADB benefits from being the new kid on the BL block :angel:


----------



## Lord of the Night

Commissar Ploss said:


> Speaking of Fantasy fiction. I may have become a convert. My review of Bloodborn over in BL Book Reviews clearly shows that i am definitely interested. I think that Nathan Long is definitely my favorite Fantasy writer after that book.
> 
> CP


Read some C.L Werner and Mike Lee. They are the kings of Warhammer Fantasy.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Lord of the Night said:


> Read some C.L Werner and Mike Lee. They are the kings of Warhammer Fantasy.


aye, so i've heard. Although i think Mr. Long is really flexing his wings and getting into the swing of things.

CP


----------



## Baron Spikey

Lord of the Night said:


> Read some C.L Werner and Mike Lee. They are the kings of Warhammer Fantasy.


Mike Lee is a good writer, C.L Werner is so-so. Between Gav Thorpe, Graham McNeill (again!), and Nathan Long you've got the ruling Triumvirate of the current Warhammer Fantasy scene.

_The Sigmar_ series by McNeill is on a par with _Legend_ by David Gemmell in my opinion- if you liked _Bloodborn_ then you have to look at the various Time of Legends series because, just as with the Heresy series in 40k, they're a cut above most other BL novels in their genre.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Gav Thorpe is good but he's no Mike Lee. Graham McNeill ill concede to you there, and Nathan Long... I have not read him yet but ill agree that he is good based on what ive heard.

Mike Lee's _Malus Darkblade_ series and C.L Werner's _Thanquol and Boneripper_, _Brunner the Bounty Hunter_ and _Mathias Thulmann_ series are all excellent, Thanquol's own series is better then the series he was created for.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

I'd also agree with others here on the fantasy fiction; it's freakin' awesome. Of course, 40K has, as has been said, some freakin' awesome stuff of its own; but fantasy connects with the reader more, in my opinion.

For instance, I recently read Grimblades (signed copy, won in a raffle at a GW! eh, eh? :grin: ) . I wouldn't have read it had I not got it for free by total accident, and it was most probably the best Black Library book I have ever read. The author manages to convey the character of so many people so well, and switches between perspectives seamlessly. Nick Kyme is truly epic. You must read it.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> For instance, I recently read Grimblades (signed copy, won in a raffle at a GW! eh, eh? :grin: ) . I wouldn't have read it had I not got it for free by total accident, and it was most probably the best Black Library book I have ever read. The author manages to convey the character of so many people so well, and switches between perspectives seamlessly. Nick Kyme is truly epic. You must read it.


really? i felt completely opposite to your view of the story... so did Phillip on BSCReview.com http://www.bscreview.com/2010/08/grimblades-by-nick-kyme-review/

CP


----------



## bobss

Lord of the Night said:


> Gav Thorpe is good but he's no Mike Lee. Graham McNeill ill concede to you there, and Nathan Long... I have not read him yet but ill agree that he is good based on what ive heard.
> 
> Mike Lee's _Malus Darkblade_ series and C.L Werner's _Thanquol and Boneripper_, _Brunner the Bounty Hunter_ and _Mathias Thulmann_ series are all excellent, Thanquol's own series is better then the series he was created for.


I just _cannot_ grasp this. I've known Mike Lee for over a year now, so I feel a sense of loyalty to him, but at best, his prose is mediocre, and his characters interesting though often wanting. His work on the Nagash series pales drastically in comparisson to the *Legend of Sigmar *by Graham McNeill and the *Sundering* by Gav Thorpe. Nagash, as a protagonist, anti-hero and antagonist is, once more, mediocre. Thorpe's creation of a pre-Naggaroth Malekith is far superior in terms of emotional depth and overall intruige, as well as his cataclysmic bid for power (Dare I say as well-wrought as Abnett's Horus?) His work on Alith Anar - the anti-hero; his banishment, and comprehension of such, as well as his descent into bitterness of the slaughter of his family, adds that tragic dimension none of the Nagash books have even once touched. Not to mention the utterly ridiculous pacing and construction of _The Sorcerer _and -arguably- filler, that was _The Unbroken. _

I agree with Spikey no end. The Time of Legends series is within another league to the others, and even then it is clear who is lacking within that series........

Additional to this, then you simply cannot credit Lee with the Darkblade series. I am sure Abnett's genius played a major part in helping the series reach the quality it did, and I believe it is not mere coincidence that some of the books within the arc are seriously lacking compared to others...

Besides, upon the topic of the Fantasy-works by Black Library, why right-off Wright and Reynolds? Bar the* Time of Legends*, I would credit these two with the joint-title over even Long.


----------



## Lord of the Night

I have read most of _Malekith_, or tried to. It just didn't appeal to me, truthfully Malekith the character did not become interesting until he became the Witch King. And no, Dan Abnett's Horus is something that cannot be compared to, dont even try.

And actually you kinda can. Abnett only wrote the original Darkblade comics and ive read the first five of those, they are each 3-4 pages long maximum, double-sided pages. The second issue when Malus takes the Idol of Kolkuth only shows him entering the tower, and fighting the guardian, then taking the Idol and leaving. Mike Lee wrote the novels and fleshed out _Malus Darkblade_ beyond a short comic strip into a full fledged novel series that is one of BL's greatest. Abnett himself admitted that Mike Lee deserves more credit then him for the novels. And I am currently reading _Lord of Ruin_ and I heartily disagree with you, each of the Darkblade books is great and gets better with every book, as Malus descends further into Tz'arkan's grip and his quest becomes more and more desperate, and the perils much greater.

I have not read Wright or Reynolds fantasy, though once the Bretonnia Knights omnibus is released ill get it. As for Empire Army novels, no thanks. Im not interested in the Empire, apart from the Sigmar trilogy.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

bobss said:


> Besides, upon the topic of the Fantasy-works by Black Library, why right-off Wright and Reynolds? Bar the* Time of Legends*, I would credit these two with the joint-title over even Long.


I'm reserving my judgment on Wraight, at least until i read Sword of Justice and then subsequently read more Fantasy stuff. I rely on people such as yourself, who have more experience with Fantasy literature, to tell me who ranks where. So far, Long has been my only venture into Fantasy, and it was a great start. I'm on to Wraight next.

CP


----------



## Lord of the Night

Commissar Ploss said:


> I'm reserving my judgment on Wraight, at least until i read Sword of Justice and then subsequently read more Fantasy stuff. I rely on people such as yourself, who have more experience with Fantasy literature, to tell me who ranks where. So far, Long has been my only venture into Fantasy, and it was a great start. I'm on to Wraight next.
> 
> CP


I myself have not read Wraight, he hasn't written anything that interests me yet. Though his Space Marines Battles book detailing the First Invasion of Fenris should be good, despite the protagonists being Space dogs.

Once you've read Wraight i'd recommend reading anything by C.L Werner, you can't go wrong with him. _Thanquol and Boneripper_ is my personal favourite, but if you'd rather read about the humans then either _Brunner the Bounty Hunter_ or _Mathias Thulmann Witch Hunter_ is a great choice.

Soon Mr Werner will branch out into 40k, and may give us the Orks series many of us have wanted for so long. And if he can't do that then a Hereticus Witch Hunters series, or the Badab War. Either way im happy.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Lord of the Night said:


> I myself have not read Wraight, he hasn't written anything that interests me yet. Though his Space Marines Battles book detailing the First Invasion of Fenris should be good, despite the protagonists being Space dogs.
> 
> Once you've read Wraight i'd recommend reading anything by C.L Werner, you can't go wrong with him. _Thanquol and Boneripper_ is my personal favourite, but if you'd rather read about the humans then either _Brunner the Bounty Hunter_ or _Mathias Thulmann Witch Hunter_ is a great choice.
> 
> Soon Mr Werner will branch out into 40k, and may give us the Orks series many of us have wanted for so long. And if he can't do that then a Hereticus Witch Hunters series, or the Badab War. Either way im happy.


thanks for the suggestions.  I'll definitely give Werner a try soon. Got sooo many books to review already... starting with Sabbat Worlds, Firedrake, FH, PB, etc...:crazy:

CP

my review for Bloodborn is up here and on TFF if you'd care to have a read.


----------



## Baron Spikey

I picked up _Iron Company_ by Chris Wraight from Crewe Library, a book I wouldn't have used my initiative to buy, and I was very impressed so I'm looking at getting _Sword of Justice_ and _Sword of Vengeance_- he doesn't have the flair of McNeill or Thorpe but he does a solid well written tale that ticks all the boxes in what an excellent piece of Fanatasy should have.

I can't rate C.L Werner as one of the best because _Blood for the Blood God_ was so terrible, it's akin to Counter's _Battle for the Abyss_ in it's mediocrity. Maybe _Wulfrik _will be decent enough to redeem himself for the cliched crimes of that book we'll have to wait and see...

As with 40k I enjoy Reynolds' books but for me he'll always be an author who is one of the best of the middle of the pack rather than being skilled enough of a wordsmith to forge his way to the top of the pile.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Sadly I haven't read _Blood for the Blood God_, because I can't find it in stores or online, but the _Thanquol and Boneripper_ trilogy is Werner's best work. I recommend it to all.

As for Reynolds, not sure I agree there. The _Word Bearers_ series is excellent but I have not read his fantasy work, yet. Ill judge it once ive finished the _Bretonnia_ omnibus.


----------



## Boc

In my order of merit:
Abnett - sheer consistency in his books. Gaunt's Ghosts, Eisenhorn, Titanicus... his list of novels have been, for the most part, a huge hit for me
McNiell - excellent characterization and manages to get me rushing through books nearly non-stop, gets me strongly invested in the characters, but isn't necessarily always as engaging as Abnett
Thorpe - I've noticed that most of Thorpe's novels I've been bored with at first, but before I know it I've finished the entire thing. He manages to grip in the reader, and throw in some juicy lines that leave you thinking 'WTF!?'
Swallow - The latest two books in the BA series, not to mention FotE, have me singing his praises.
ADB - About even with Swallow, though I need to read more than the 3 of his that I have finished to really move him up further. Great author, but sometimes gets so tied up in characters that the story itself suffers (minimally, granted, but it still does all the same)

Honorable mention: Nick Kyme. All I've read from him is the book Salamander... and it was quite an excellent read. I'm looking forward to seeing what else he can pump out.

Having never been a fan of the fantasy genre, I can't comment on any of those authors


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH

1.Mcneil- Hes never boring, He knowns when to though in a twist, he is vauge yet he explains perfectly, and his stories are dark but not hopeless and make us feel for the charecters, sometimes even the evil ones. 
2.A.Reyonlds- The _ Kinghts of Bretoina_ and _Word bearers_ series were just awesome. He is not afarid to make things dark, he is not afarid to end the story poorly for the good guys, and he is very imagintive.
3.Ben counter-The _Grey knights_ books were exallenct and gave a interesting veiw on chaos. I liked the Soul drinkers but i think he has yet to truly find his center with them.
4.ABD- I have yet to read something from him that can be called "medicore" of "lame". If he keeps this track he'll soon reach the top.

If you get the chance ploss read the _Knights of Bret._ series. Very good reads , shows the true colors of the Brets noble's and the divsioons between them and the peasant's and a certain part that made me laugh for several mintues.


----------



## Brother Subtle

Started Ravenor last night and after only 1 chapter. Abnett's writing is still leagues above other authors from the BL. When i read some BL authors works it feels like im reading. when im reading Abnett's work, it feels like im watching a movie in my head. Only McNeill can get close to this style and delivery of writing currently.


----------



## jasonpittman

1. Graham McNeil I have yet to read a bad book by him, his heresy books are my favourites in the series. The Ultramarines books stand out in my opinion it's a chapter I have very little interest in but his books have bought them to life in a way I didn't think possible.

2. Sandy Mitchell he wrote my all time favourite BL novel Death or Glory from my favourite series Ciaphas Cain he would have been my number one but I have read alot more Graham McNeil books and loved them all. Maybe if I read a bit more Sandy Mitchell he will get bumped to the top.

3. Dan Abnett, Horus Rising was the first BL novel I read and if it wasn't for that I would have missed out on so many wonderful books. Legion is one hell of a good read, I'm not to keen on the Gaunts Ghosts books but I have only read 2 and have been assured they get alot better.


----------



## Brother Subtle

no votes for Goto? lolz. he falls into the 'other' section... for good reason.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Brother Subtle said:


> no votes for Goto? lolz. he falls into the 'other' section... for good reason.


oh god, you said his name. I just vomited in my mouth a little... uke:

CP


----------



## Commissar Ploss

CursedUNTILLDEATH said:


> If you get the chance ploss read the _Knights of Bret._ series. Very good reads , shows the true colors of the Brets noble's and the divsioons between them and the peasant's and a certain part that made me laugh for several mintues.


will do. 

CP


----------



## Mossy Toes

Matthew Farrer, one of BL's most underrated writers. He may be very much hit-or-miss, but he provides the most insightful and contemplative stories of any BL author. In my eyes, his works are the closest at heart to "true, accepted literary science fiction," the greats of Asimov and Herbert, in their content and themes.

His works give us the most tactile, well fleshed-out, wholly imagined Imperium that we have yet encountered in BL fiction (in _Enforcer_). They make us feel empathy for a raging, lobotomized berserker ("After De'shea", _Tales of Heresy_), show us the true insanity of the warp ("Seven Views of Uhlguth's Passing," _Planetkill_), and more.


----------



## Brother Subtle

Mossy Toes said:


> Matthew Farrer, one of BL's most underrated writers. He may be very much hit-or-miss, but he provides the most insightful and contemplative stories of any BL author. In my eyes, his works are the closest at heart to "true, accepted literary science fiction," the greats of Asimov and Herbert, in their content and themes.
> 
> His works give us the most tactile, well fleshed-out, wholly imagined Imperium that we have yet encountered in BL fiction (in _Enforcer_). They make us feel empathy for a raging, lobotomized berserker ("After De'shea", _Tales of Heresy_), show us the true insanity of the warp ("Seven Views of Uhlguth's Passing," _Planetkill_), and more.


Ive never read a stand alone book by Farrer, but i did enjoy _After De'Shea_ a lot. After your post, ill be looking to pick up his Enforcer Omnibus. You've sparked my interest.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

1st - Dan Abnett - Gaunt's Ghosts, Horus Rising and more
2nd - Graham Mcneil, Thousand Sons, False Gods, Ultramarines
3rd - Nick Kyme - Salamander, obviously.
4th - Aaron Dembski-Bowden - Soul Hunter

~Bane of Kings


----------



## Mossy Toes

Brother Subtle said:


> Ive never read a stand alone book by Farrer, but i did enjoy _After De'Shea_ a lot. After your post, ill be looking to pick up his Enforcer Omnibus. You've sparked my interest.


Ahhh, excellent. You should probably know the bad of it, though: His POV tends to leapfrog around more than Twain's Jumping Frog of Calaveras County, not lingering as much as it should, perhaps, on the main character; compared to other BL books, there isn't very much violence and action at times, leading people to complain that they are slow, when they are merely cerebral (I've noticed a similar issue with a great many of the HH books--BL fans who have been suckled on constant action complaining that the plot takes so long to heat up in the gradual descents to Chaos); the three books end on a largely unfinished note leaving, depending on how optimistic you are about the inner machinations of the Imperium (after you've just read three books focused on crushing said optimism), either a great deal or very little up to the imagination.

But it's still a wonderful collection of books, very much the best depiction of the Imperium in all its multi-faceted glory out there, and definitely in my top favorite five or three works from BL!


----------



## World Eater XII

What other authors have been shamed to the *other* category?


----------



## Commissar Ploss

World Eater XII said:


> What other authors have been shamed to the *other* category?


tbh, i'm surprised Roberson isn't there... uke: dead.blue.clown knows all about my dislike for his writing. I nearly talked his ear off about it at adepticon this year. lol it was all questions though. like "how did they let him continue after the travesty that was DoW:II the novel?" and "is this a real person? because if it is, he really shouldn't write things..."

lol CP


----------



## Turkeyspit

Commissar Ploss said:


> tbh, i'm surprised Roberson isn't there... uke: dead.blue.clown knows all about my dislike for his writing. I nearly talked his ear off about it at adepticon this year. lol it was all questions though. like "how did they let him continue after the travesty that was DoW:II the novel?" and "is this a real person? because if it is, he really shouldn't write things..."
> 
> lol CP


Pretty sure Dorn didn't like reading about his Sons any more than I did...


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Turkeyspit said:


> Pretty sure Dorn didn't like reading about his Sons any more than I did...


And i'm sure he wouldn't appreciate their petty squabbling and "evil glances" every two paragraphs either... ugh


CP


----------



## Baron Spikey

Burn Lee Lightner, burn!


----------



## World Eater XII

The DOW:II books were grim.

That was more of a bad effort at a plug. Wouldn't surprise me if it put people off picking up the game!


----------



## Xenocide

Commissar Ploss said:


> tbh, i'm surprised Roberson isn't there...


Dawn of War II is one of the few BL novels I never finished. The very first sentence is face-palmingly purple, and it goes downhill from there:

"The sun rose above the towering mountains to the east, sending shadows stretching out a hundred kilometres across the wind-sculpted desert sands."

Yeah, and the weather forecast predicts it'll be "a dark and stormy night" with squalls of comma splices.

Come to think of it, I never finished Sons of Dorn either. It only served to highlight how much the IP has swung towards generic space opera and away from the creative anarchy of Ian Watson. That makes Xenocide a sad panda.

Anyway, my vote for most promising Black Library indentured serf goes to Matt Farrer. The others write stories set within the 40k universe, or a superficial approximation of it, whereas Matt writes about 40k universe itself. I must get a review of Enforcer up.


----------



## World Eater XII

Ian watson? the guy that wrote the Inquisition war lot?

The first book was great, 2nd book started of great then went mad.

The third book is in the same league of epic fail as Battle for the abyss....


----------



## Magister

Just one choice is a tad harsh...my vote went to Swallow, because although I don't think he's actually *the best* I think he's one of the better writers and won't recieve the love he deserves. 

Abnett as the best? Perhaps the most archetypal and well known, generally like a pair of comfy slippers, but the best??


----------



## Brother Subtle

Magister said:


> Abnett as the best? Perhaps the most archetypal and well known, generally like a pair of comfy slippers, but the best??


Yes the best. Just read Eisenhorn or Horus Rising and compare it to anything Swallow has written. Only McNeill comes close... Very close. I've just read Nemesis by Swallow which was pretty good! Now I've just started Ravenor by Abnett and only 2 chapters in, his writing feels a level above that of Swallow. More mature, mysterious and engaging. Swallow is a good writer! Just not at Abnett/McNeill calibre!


----------



## Baron Spikey

Magister said:


> Just one choice is a tad harsh...my vote went to Swallow, because although I don't think he's actually *the best* I think he's one of the better writers and won't recieve the love he deserves.
> 
> Abnett as the best? Perhaps the most archetypal and well known, generally like a pair of comfy slippers, but the best??


Can't think of any BL authors who have written better books than him= the best.

Seriously he's probably the only author from BL who might make it on to my top10 fiction authors list.


----------



## Brother Subtle

He was chosen as the screenwriter for the ultramarines movie for a reason. No one else could be trusted!!!


----------



## Xenocide

From a narrative perspective I wouldn't rate any of the Inquisition War novels particularly highly World Eater XII. Draco's endless, introspective naval-gazing gets old. So very old. And Watson's prose frequently disappears up its own arse. It's the concepts and, for a lack of a better word, texture, that stand out. His vision of 40k was genuinely alien and disturbing. On that level, Matt Farrer strikes me as a more restrained version of Watson.



Brother Subtle said:


> Yes the best. Just read Eisenhorn or Horus Rising and compare it to anything Swallow has written.


It does rather hinge on one's feelings about the Abnettverse, or Daniverse as he'd have it, or Arch-Heritic Abnett The Canon Butcher of Nurth as I'd have it.


----------



## Magister

Fair enough, I relent.

Out of the GW writer's, Abnett is probably the most consistently competent. I do think _Eisenstein_ beats _Legion_, but yeah, Horus Rising was a great start, and I enjoyed _Ravenor_ (wasn't keen on Eisenhorn, not sure why!).


----------



## Mossy Toes

Xenocide said:


> Anyway, my vote for most promising Black Library indentured serf goes to Matt Farrer. The others write stories set within the 40k universe, or a superficial approximation of it, whereas Matt writes about 40k universe itself. I must get a review of Enforcer up.


Rock on, ye of good taste.

I never even picked up _Sons of Dorn_ (or _DOW: II_), personally. Roberson's story in _Heroes of the Space Marines_ turned me off of that soon enough that I spared myself...


----------



## Davidicus 40k

The others are good, but there's really no contest.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Mossy Toes said:


> I never even picked up _Sons of Dorn_ (or _DOW: II_), personally. Roberson's story in _Heroes of the Space Marines_ turned me off of that soon enough that I spared myself...


aye, you have spared yourself. however, my words for anyone who thinks they might want to read Roberson...

don't do it. Don't DO IT! DON'T DO IT!! :wild: aaaahhhh1!!!! :suicide:

CP


----------



## Zodd

The one and only ; Abnett .





Commissar Ploss said:


> aye, you have spared yourself. however, my words for anyone who thinks they might want to read Roberson...
> 
> don't do it. Don't DO IT! DON'T DO IT!! :wild: aaaahhhh1!!!! :suicide:
> 
> CP


To late. Damn... :cray:


----------



## neilbatte

Given that its for 40k 
1) Abnett easily but then I prefer guard over marines and double eagle/ battle of britain was excellent.

2)William king for the spacewolf books if nothing else.

3)Sandy mitchell I think cain is one of the best characters in 40k.

4) every one else

5)c s (never read the background) goto


----------



## Roninman

Xenocide said:


> From a narrative perspective I wouldn't rate any of the Inquisition War novels particularly highly World Eater XII. Draco's endless, introspective naval-gazing gets old. So very old. And Watson's prose frequently disappears up its own arse. It's the concepts and, for a lack of a better word, texture, that stand out. His vision of 40k was genuinely alien and disturbing.


I agree. Ian Watson had most unique style of showing Imperium for what it is. His worlds were very chaotic, suprising, depressing, darker, frightening, anarchy was all around and very unique compared to other authors. He truly could write things that really would disgust readers, some sexuality and i believe his target audience never wasnt ages under 20. 

But his novel Space Marine i rate highest book that has ever come out of of 40k world, retro or not, it was light years away from many other author nowadays even. If you can get past of things that dont exist todays 40k worlds, its a must read. He also must have been most award winning author of all that wrote books about 40k. Would he come back and write another novel with todays Warhammer setting, it could be truly amazing.

Maybe most intelligent 40k writer ive read so far, his works were unique but to younger audience might be hard to follow. I love Ian Watson as much as Dan, Gav, Graham, ADB and few others, but when he wrote these novels i bet whole Warhammer world things were open to him and it shows.

Strange noone hasnt put review on Space Marine yet, only book of 40k that ive read more than twice.


----------



## Brother Subtle

Xenocide said:


> ]It does rather hinge on one's feelings about the Abnettverse, or Daniverse as he'd have it, or Arch-Heritic Abnett The Canon Butcher of Nurth as I'd have it.


I'm interested in how Abnett is any more of a cannon-butcher than any other current BL author? All BL authors are allowed some degree of creative freedom within the 40k universe (within reason), i'm sure if they strayed too far from cannon, the BL editors would keep them in line. I mean shit, if games workshop/BL are letting authors use their intellectual property they must have set standards that must be met. There have been small instances where i've read something from Abnett that didn't quite mesh with 40k lore, but these (to me) were minimal and irregular. I have read other authors that were a lot worse in regards to not sticking to lore/cannon. But still, nothing worth writing in about or complaining about. If your referring to something Abnett or another BL author has written in the Horus Heresy series that didn't mesh. I'm pretty sure I read that because the HH project is so massive and until this, the Heresy lore/cannon was sketchy at best. That all new developments in the HH series of books superseeds any old cannon and you can consider the series official cannon for the Heresy. Don't quote me on that but i'm pretty sure that was GW official stance. Right?

The biggest flaw ive found in Abnetts Danverse was Eisenhorn having far too many Nulls/Pariahs at his disposal. Im pretty sure the 1 in a billion would mean he'd only have 1 or 2 at his disposal at best...


I am yet to read Ian Watson's Space Marines, but considering its a POD title now, ill give it a looksee. Sounds very interesting.


----------



## World Eater XII

Maybe we should have a poll on the Biggest cannon butcher then!


----------



## Baron Spikey

Yeah but we already know the answer for that one- 90% of people will vote C.S Goto, though I suppose it would be interesting to see the reasons for the other 10%'s choices.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Brother Subtle said:


> The biggest flaw ive found in Abnetts Danverse was Eisenhorn having far too many Nulls/Pariahs at his disposal. Im pretty sure the 1 in a billion would mean he'd only have 1 or 2 at his disposal at best...


True but when you consider how many Hive Worlds there are with over several billion people, which is nearly all of them, and they would be actively looking for Nulls/Pariahs so the Distaff isn't impossible, perhaps a bit too much but having a semi-large group of them is possible.

And the canon butcher is C.S Goto. Eldar and Dark Eldar do NOT ally with each other, Dark Eldar do NOT conquer planets and live outside Commorragh, Chaplain Varnus and his Ultramarines were NOT Alpha Legionnaires, Inquisitor Toth was NOT a heretic. And so on and so on.


----------



## Xenocide

Brother Subtle said:


> I'm interested in how Abnett is any more of a cannon-butcher than any other current BL author?


I don't really. I was engaging in hyperbole, and "canon butcher" scans better than "Dan Abnett's habit of changing things to make his Mary Sue of the moment appear even more super-special and unique irritates me". His indulgence of this habit runs from First And Only right through to Legion.  

Take the rank of Colonel-Commissar. Two completely different roles with obvious conflicts of interest. Did Warmaster Slaydo have a Caligula complex? Did he also make his favourite racehorse Master of the Fleet? What was wrong with just plain old Colonel Gaunt? His commissariat rank plays virtually no role in the series, and he rarely, if ever, behaves like one. So why mutant rank? Because it's the Daniverse and Gaunt, "the only man in the history of the Imperium to hold the Rank of Colonel Commissar", has to be super-special and unique.

​ Take the Phantine Air corps, a guard regiment almost entirely composed of aviators. Why not just make them part of the Imperial navy, which atmospheric air support had always been represented as part of? Making them a guard regiment adds nothing to the story. Why do it? Because it's the Daniverse and they have to be super-special and individual.

​  Take the Alpha Legion's twin Primarchs. I can't see how that change was necessary to the Legion's narrative, nor I can I see how it meshes with previously established background. Why would the Emperor make twins? If twins, then why not quintuplets? Why not a legion of Primarchs? Or if not the Emperor, then why would chaos ex machina produce twins? Why? Because it's the Daniverse and they have to be super-special and unique.
​​


----------



## Baron Spikey

Xenocide said:


> Take the Alpha Legion's twin Primarchs. I can't see how that change was necessary to the Legion's narrative, nor I can I see how it meshes with previously established background. Why would the Emperor make twins? If twins, then why not quintuplets? Why not a legion of Primarchs? Or if not the Emperor, then why would chaos ex machina produce twins? Why? Because it's the Daniverse and they have to be super-special and unique.
> ​ ​


I don't know about the rest but I know that one was actually pitched *to* Dan Abnett to include in Legion by Rick Priestly, one of the creators of 40k.


----------



## World Eater XII

With regards to the dual rank im sure fluff wise some jerk some were was a Commisar general...might be in the Daniverse though!

Well in Real life we have the Army air corp and the navy flyboys, who are seperate from the RAF! in regards to the Phantine.

Im sure in regard to Alpha and Omegon, the idea was OK'ed before the mighty panel of BL headshed's!


----------



## Lord of the Night

Xenocide said:


> [/SIZE][/FONT][/LEFT]
> Take the Alpha Legion's twin Primarchs. I can't see how that change was necessary to the Legion's narrative, nor I can I see how it meshes with previously established background. Why would the Emperor make twins? If twins, then why not quintuplets? Why not a legion of Primarchs? Or if not the Emperor, then why would chaos ex machina produce twins? Why? Because it's the Daniverse and they have to be super-special and unique.
> ​​


Alpharius Omegon is not two Primarchs. In _Legion_ it is clearly stated that he is "One soul, two bodies." His body split somehow into two seperate forms, Alpharius and Omegon, that both form one person together, Alpharius Omegon. And Dan Abnett did not come up with that, it was made long long ago in 40k lore writing.

And as for Colonel-Commissar Gaunt, the Commissar part is very important when reading about Gaunt himself. If Gaunt were just a colonel he would be your typical nice guy officer, not common but not rare either, someone who cares about the troops he leads and wants the best for them and doesn't enjoy meting out punishments. Oh wait he's a Commissar as well?, but they aren't like that. Gaunt as a Commissar is unique because he is the mirror opposite of what Commissars are expected to be, trigger-happy executors. And that is one of the things that makes Gaunt unique, not his unique rank but because he isn't the kind of person people would expect to hold that rank.


----------



## World Eater XII

Thinking more on authors, what happened to Henry Zou after his butchery of another book?


----------



## Lord of the Night

_Blood Gorgons_ is still scheduled for release so I don't think they've dismissed him.


----------



## World Eater XII

Hmm fair enough, in all truth i enjoyed the first book.

Second books was shite, the ending just left a bad taste in my mouth! The intro of the Blood gorgons was good shit though, they seem to rival the alpha legion with sneaky skills!

Hope the 3rd book does come out just so i can find out more!


----------



## Lord of the Night

I haven't read _Emperor's Mercy_ or _Flesh and Iron_, im more interested in _Blood Gorgons_ because its Chaos Space Marines. If I like it though ill get the other two.


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH

Emps mercy was alright if you could get into it, though thier are some people that,as a inquisiter, that i would have killed almost as soon as they got in my way.
Flesh and iron was bleh. It was rather boring execpt for like 3 parts and feautred one of the biggest no-no's in writing.
Blood gorgans will either sink or swim, and if it sinks, then i wont really be to upset (im not getting my hopes up).


----------



## darkreever

CursedUNTILLDEATH said:


> and feautred one of the biggest no-no's in writing.


Breaking the fourth wall, and doing it rather badly?


----------



## Brother Subtle

Xenocide said:


> Take the Alpha Legion's twin Primarchs. I can't see how that change was necessary to the Legion's narrative, nor I can I see how it meshes with previously established background. Why would the Emperor make twins? If twins, then why not quintuplets? Why not a legion of Primarchs? Or if not the Emperor, then why would chaos ex machina produce twins? Why? Because it's the Daniverse and they have to be super-special and unique.


Ohhhhh, i was going to jump all over that. but it looks like the Baron and LotN beat me to it. Damn my stupid southern hemisphere timezone! You say previously established background on the Alpha legion was not meshed with, but until this _Legion_ was written, the only cannon we had on the Alpha Legion and in particular its twin primarchs was sketchy details, rumours and hear say at best. And as the BL has said, the HH book overwrite all previous cannon.


----------



## Xenocide

Lord of the Night said:


> And Dan Abnett did not come up with that, it was made long long ago in 40k lore writing.


Always grateful when the Old Night of my ignorance is illuminated :so_happy:



Lord of the Night said:


> And as for Colonel-Commissar Gaunt, the Commissar part is very important when reading about Gaunt himself. If Gaunt were just a colonel he would be your typical nice guy officer, not common but not rare either, someone who cares about the troops he leads and wants the best for them and doesn't enjoy meting out punishments. Oh wait he's a Commissar as well?, but they aren't like that. Gaunt as a Commissar is _*unique*_ *because he is the mirror opposite of what Commissars are expected to be*, trigger-happy executors. And that is one of the things that makes Gaunt _*unique*_, not his _*unique*_ rank but because he isn't the kind of person people would expect to hold that rank.


QED. And his _*unique*_ness is puerile hackery. I'll repeat, as it may be my last chance before the chitinous hordes of abnettids strip me of my biomass, special-shiny is hack writing. Commissar[sic] Gaunt -- he sparkles in daylight.


----------

